# GS3 phone force reboots with camera flash use



## RRuReady (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm currently running CM 10.2 on my Verizon GS3, but this problem seems to present itself with any AOSP rom. I open up my camera, take a picture, and if the flash is turned on when the camera fires, the screen goes black and have to pull the battery to get it to boot back up. This is really annoying because I absolutely love AOSP. Can any one shed any light on the subject please? I tried doing a search on both the site, and on google with no luck. Thanks.


----------

